# Stutzman 28 inch rims/spokes?



## shawcycle (Jun 5, 2013)

Greetings:  I have in hand a pair of the nice reproduction Stutzman 28 inch wood rims with the metal liner in the center.  Any one laced these to a New Departure A on the rear?    I'm wondering about spoke length.   The 12 and 1/8 inch for a normal 28 inch wood is to long.  By my crude measure I'm needing about 11 & 1/2 inch?   
Thanks.
John


----------



## Iverider (Jun 5, 2013)

Google spoke length calculator. DT Swiss has a pretty good one. You'll have to take some measurements of your parts. Unless someone here happens to have the exact same setup you're working with.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 5, 2013)

I need the same calculations for my ND Model A hub with my Stutzman rim.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 6, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I need the same calculations for my ND Model A hub with my Stutzman rim.




You got the parts.

Measure 'em! 

 or send them to someone and have them do it.

http://www.prowheelbuilder.com/spokelengthcalculator/

This site shows you how and what to measure to calculate the spoke length.

You'll be lacing 3 cross.

I don't think it matters what unit of measurement you use as long as you keep it the same for all measurements. (ie. mm for all fields of the hub and rim diagram or inches for all—mm will be easier.)


----------



## shawcycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the spoke length calculator info.  Using a calculator, and talking with spoke guy Bill Warwood led me to 11 5/8 inch for a needed length for this project.  Pulled up real nice.  Bill cut, threaded, and got the spokes to me in less than a week.   Great guy.
John


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2013)

Please post some photos.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a handful of 11 5/8 NOS galvanized double butted spokes for those who prefer that look.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 26, 2020)

do Stuzman rims need the extra long 14mm nips?


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 27, 2020)

The 1" long 14 mm nipples stick out of rim 7/16".


----------

